# How can you tell the age of a male singing Canary?



## SmokeyRabbit

Hi my mum bought a canary in a pet store when i was small i am 26 now and his still going strong how can you tell the age of a bird? She would miss him like mad if anything ever happened(Touch wood) we got a hen a long time after and she died a few years back.


----------



## hawksport

You can't unless it has a year ring on it


----------



## SmokeyRabbit

he hasn't unfortunately, i know they can live to be 30 plus though.


----------

